# Student education cost in Qld.



## Peterg (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi everyone, 

I am new to this forum, but I need suggestions. 

Currently looking to bring girl friend and her 8 yr old son to Australia. Qld education quoted me $306 per week to attend a State School.

My belief is that this will have to be paid until 801 visa granted, is this correct?

Any suggestions on streamlining the process or is Prospective Marriage Visa, then 820, then 801. This is a 32-40 month process at $306 per week, is this correct.

Thanks in advance

Peters


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Have you looked at this: Fee Waiver for Dependant Students of Temporary Visa Holders
not sure if it applies, but worth checking.

After marriage it may be easier?


----------



## pndaccountants (May 14, 2016)

its really to high for education ...


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

pndaccountants said:


> its really to high for education ...


It is cheaper than many childcare options.

It is also cheaper than some other countries, eg: UK.. _Foreign families are paying up to £10,000-a-year to send their children to popular state schools in the UK, despite a major squeeze on places for many British pupils. £10,000 to put foreign child in state school - Telegraph_ Thats about $425 pw.


----------



## Peterg (Mar 18, 2017)

Thanks for the replies.

Since the original post I have applied for a PMV 300 on 3rd April 2017, and now the long wait. Education for her son is free in Queensland under the 300 visa whereas under a tourist visa I would have to pre pay for a full term.

I have also applied for tourist visa 600, 12 month multi entry for her and son. She has Cambodian citizenship and her son has Korean citizenship. I have been told this is an "ambitious application" which it is, but she has been with me to Myanmar, Thailand, Vietnam and Australia, so she has a good history of abiding by different countries visas. She is currently employed by her mother selling cloths and working a coffee stall so employment is not a compelling reason for her to return.

But the good news is she may have picked up a more legitimate employment as a Khmer, Korean, Vietnamese, English translator at a Korean car dealer in Phnom Penh so if tourist visa rejected this time another application in 3 months may be looked at more favourably.

Thanks again for the replies


----------

